# Impossible to fill Equipment Limits



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I noticed this morning that the WoC Exalted Hero can have up to 25pts of Daemonic Gifts; however, there are only 15pt and 20pt gifts (and others more than 25pts) so there is no combination of gifts that could add up to 25pts.

Glancing through other Army Books, this occurs for other heroes as well.

Whilst I am veteran enough to put this down to poor proofreading by GW, I wonder if I am missing something.

Does anyone have another explanation?


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Its just that being able to get 25pts of extra powers sounds a lot better than only 15 or 20pts. And the logic behind point distribution at GW is by 25pts set at 125 (wtf dwarfs), 100, 75 (wtf dwarfs again!), 50, 25. I also find it quite disturbing that almost all magic weapons for HE heroes are set at 40pts, leaving no room for improving the defence of the flimsy elves...

It al comes down to GW failing again!


----------



## Sparros (Oct 13, 2009)

The Runelord goes up to 150....:victory:


----------



## Fen-Dweller (Sep 25, 2009)

Its a limit, not a specific amount they must have. Also BCR owns your soul.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

GW just standardises a lot of things, so although gifts may be army specific GW wont have gone through and found the perfect limits, they'll just have used the standard 25, 50, 75, 100, 150 pts limits that are found throughout the books... whichever is most appropriate is what you get.
I was reading the gnoblar army list (from WD) yesterday and that gives <50pt magic banner limits even though the only 2 banners that can be taken are 20 and 25pts respectively... its not really an error, just a lack of forethought.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Yilmar said:


> Its just that being able to get 25pts of extra powers sounds a lot better than only 15 or 20pts....


GW do seem to have a way for drawing us into their money machine, so it would not surprise me if they did use psychology in the allowance.




Yilmar said:


> .... no room for improving the defence of the flimsy elves....


GW got that right at least; anything that means less smugness and more dead elves is good by me:grin:




Fen-Dweller said:


> Its a limit, not a specific amount they must have.


I know. The 5- 10 points of stuff I cannot give them niggles away at me sometimes though; seems untidy somehow.




Fen-Dweller said:


> Also BCR owns your soul.


BCR? Not ringing any bells




Tim/Steve said:


> GW just standardises a lot of things, so although gifts may be army specific GW wont have gone through and found the perfect limits, they'll just have used the standard 25, 50, 75, 100, 150 pts limits that are found throughout the books... its not really an error, just a lack of forethought.


But GW play test each army thoroughly for balance; they would not settle for best guess :shok:


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> But GW play test each army thoroughly for balance; they would not settle for best guess :shok:


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Now that's comedy :grin:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

maddermax said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Now that's comedy :grin:


My joke or GW's "balancing"?


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

They didnt put a lot of effort into that book or something because they have Magic Stuff out of pt value order


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> But GW play test each army thoroughly for balance; they would not settle for best guess :shok:


Its not best guess, it just doesnt matter- it makes no difference to reduce the points allowance to the maximum pts its possible for them to take and would be 'untidy' from a certain perspective... it would be very hard (though possibly not impossible) to find any points allowance for banners/magic items/great names/gifts etc etc that arent a multiple of 25. There really isnt a reason to change that to 15 or 25.
I would find it silly if a unit had a limit of 50 but could only possibly take 25pts worth of stuff (or anywhere else that the possible limit is 25pts or more less then the maximum)... but the only example I nkow is the gnoblar army list that that is both a WD list (so isnt a serious attempt at an army list, just a bit of fun) and although it may only be able to take 25pt banners now with a 50pt limit if the BRB changes and the common magical items change its possible it could get access to a more expensive banner (though I doubt that sort of fore-thought went into their writing).


----------



## Aktar09 (Apr 4, 2009)

rejoice! those 5 points that you don't spend on gifts you can spend on.... on... on.. something else!!!!!!!!!:grin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## narrativium (Feb 28, 2010)

It is forethought. It's _foresight_. It's the same reason a Hunter in the Ogre book has "Bull Charge" in his summary line even though he can't join units, and units with no shooting options have a Ballistic Skill above zero. One day, maybe, someone will come up with a rule or a scenario or a new magic item for a book, and they don't want the books to be too rigid.


----------

